# Editor with changeable background



## fnucc (Jan 3, 2012)

Does anybody know is there a text editor in which I could change text and background color? I am using LXDE at the moment, just installing XFCE. I like to write with green letters on a black background, I'm just used to it. If there's C, html, css, php syntax coloring, well that's great, but essentially I need for writing txt files. Thank you.


----------



## fonz (Jan 3, 2012)

fnucc said:
			
		

> Does anybody know is there a text editor in which I could change text and background color?


editors/vim, although vim takes some getting used to.

Another option is to use a terminal window (xterm, rxvt, whatever you use) with your colors and use any editor inside that.

Hope this helps,

Fonz


----------



## fnucc (Jan 3, 2012)

Thank you fonz for the very fast answer. That thing with terminal came to mind  but I decided to ask for another solution. Tnx, I'll take a look at Vim.


----------



## freethread (Jan 4, 2012)

The most of GUI editors and IDEs (if not all) are configurable in colors (syntax highlight and themes), the way you can change them is quite different from editor to editor. gedit, the GNOME default editor can be easy (well not so easy) configured with text files that describe editors parts (line numbers, selection, etc.) and programming language syntax. SciTE (scintlla) use text files for each languages for syntax highlight. geany is an editr/IDE that use configuration files too (it's a common rule). In IDEs like eclipse and netbeans the configuration is visual (dialog boxes), anyhow they are not simple text editors.
Some console based editor also can be configured to change text color, but I haven't much knowledge about TUI editors.


----------

